
How ISIS Became the World’s Deadliest Tech Startup [Vanity Fair] - stevewilhelm
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/how-isis-became-the-worlds-deadliest-tech-start-up
======
Cyph0n
My friend recently told me that they recruit through the popular mobile game
Clash of Clans in the UAE. They provide players with in-game resources and
support, and slowly start using their leverage to brainwash youngsters. It's
scary stuff.

